# Mise en place partages Samba

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je voudrais que mon PC sous Gentoo partage certains dossiers ainsi que ses imprimantes sur le réseau local mais je ne parvieens pas du tout à configurer Samba.

J'utilise Xfce et depuis Thunar, quand je cherche à modifier un partage sur un dossier (Propriétés, onglet Partage), tout est grisé et j'obtiens ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> Vous avez peut-être besoin d'installer Samba, de vérifier vos permissions utilisateur (groupes de partage) et de vous reconnecter.
> 
> Plus d'informations : http://thunar-shares.googlecode.com/

 

Pourriez-vous m'aider à configurer correctement Samba pour partager simplement des dossiers sur le réseau ?

Merci beaucoup.

```
anard@imack ☕ ~ $ emerge --info samba

Portage 3.0.28 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 5.15.11-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.11-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    15815744 total,   3228468 free

KiB Swap:    7233532 total,   7230936 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 09 Jan 2022 07:45:02 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 5fc2acbd30ec0188a7c794a031dfcb74d54fd8ac

Head commit of repository anard: 7699ad4f19ba0bcf0d90a582e997eb6dc5a630fb

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: b216154a0197486ec867d92bedf48aec7f958c9d

Head commit of repository elementary: 153b6479a73be1d42200768581abca1e73bf6626

Timestamp of repository steam-overlay: Tue, 04 Jan 2022 12:07:28 +0000

Head commit of repository steam-overlay: ae77e79588c5add6906dc36256b47233465d66d8

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

distcc 3.4 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.8.12_p1::gentoo, 3.9.9::gentoo, 3.10.0_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:             1.56.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.21.4::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.59.4::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            12.0.1::gentoo, 13.0.0::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.33-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

anard

    location: /var/db/repos/anard

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Anard/anard-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

elementary

    location: /usr/local/overlay/elementary

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/pimvullers/elementary.git

    masters: gentoo

steam-overlay

    location: /var/db/repos/steam-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

crossdev

    location: /var/db/repos/crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@BINARY-REDISTRIBUTABLE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php8.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran fr gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-fs/samba-4.14.10-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="acl client cups pam regedit system-mitkrb5 winbind -addc -addns -ads -ceph -cluster -debug (-dmapi) (-fam) -glusterfs -gpg -iprint -json -ldap -ntvfs -profiling-data -python -quota (-selinux) -snapper -spotlight -syslog (-system-heimdal) -systemd (-test) -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

FEATURES="protect-owned binpkg-dostrip binpkg-docompress ebuild-locks unmerge-orphans qa-unresolved-soname-deps usersandbox userfetch news usersync pid-sandbox merge-sync fixlafiles ipc-sandbox sfperms distlocks preserve-libs binpkg-logs multilib-strict config-protect-if-modified parallel-fetch assume-digests userpriv unmerge-logs strict sandbox network-sandbox xattr unknown-features-warn"

```

```

anard@imack ☕ ~ $ testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Loaded services file OK.

Weak crypto is allowed

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

   dns proxy = No

   interfaces = lo enp2s0

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   printcap name = cups

   security = USER

   server role = standalone server

   server string = Samba Server %v

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

   guest ok = Yes

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /etc/samba/printer

   write list = anard root

[printers]

   browseable = No

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

[homes]

   browseable = No

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

[Medias]

   comment = Medias server

   path = /medias/Medias/Videos

```

```

anard@imack ☕ ~ $ smbclient -L localhost

Enter WORKGROUP\anard's password: 

   Sharename       Type      Comment

   ---------       ----      -------

   print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

   Medias          Disk      Medias server

   IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 4.14.10)

   anard           Disk      Home Directories

   Laser           Printer   Samsung M2020 Series

   Brother-DCP-195C Printer   Brother DCP-195C

SMB1 disabled -- no workgroup available
```

Quand je cherche à me connecter à smb://localhost depuis Thunar, je vois les dossiers Medias et print$. Je peux ouvrir print$ mais lors de l'ouverture de Medias, rien ne se passe...    :Confused: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Anard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'utilise Xfce et depuis Thunar, quand je cherche à modifier un partage sur un dossier (Propriétés, onglet Partage), tout est grisé et j'obtiens ce message :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Vous avez peut-être besoin d'installer Samba, de vérifier vos permissions utilisateur (groupes de partage) et de vous reconnecter.
> ...

 

Je ne connais que très peu samba, je ne l'utilise pas.

Tu utlises le profil default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop. Dans ce profil, le useflag samba n'est pas activé par défaut.

Thunar utlise gnome-base/gvfs. Vérifie que gvfs est compilé avec le useflag samba activé.

----------

## El_Goretto

Il semble y avoir 2 sujets différents dans ton thread:

Configurer un partage "statique" Media en tant que root: dans ce cas, il ne faut pas oublier que le modèle de sécurité de Samba (ses propres utilisateurs & co) et celui du système de fichiers s'appliquent en même temps

Configurer un partage en tant qu'utilisateur non-root depuis Thunar: là, il doit y avoir des mécanismes intermédiaires entre Thunar et Samba, comme le suggère le message d'erreur.

----------

